# Dongguan



## A90

Hey everyone,

I have just been offered a job in Dongguan, Guangdong that pays RMB6,000 a month and provides free accomidation and utilities for my contract. However I have read many reviews, more negative than positive, about the city and how it is a crime infested and over polluted city. Has anybody here been to Dongguan or has lived in DOngguan? Also, does anybody know how much of this crime is actually violent crime and not just petty theft. I've looked around and haven't found much. I'm trying to decide between this and a job in Thailand, but would prefer China if possiable. Thanks for any info.


----------



## VAsecretary

A90 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have just been offered a job in Dongguan, Guangdong that pays RMB6,000 a month and provides free accomidation and utilities for my contract. However I have read many reviews, more negative than positive, about the city and how it is a crime infested and over polluted city. Has anybody here been to Dongguan or has lived in DOngguan? Also, does anybody know how much of this crime is actually violent crime and not just petty theft. I've looked around and haven't found much. I'm trying to decide between this and a job in Thailand, but would prefer China if possiable. Thanks for any info.


Hi, I dont know whether you have chosen the job in Dongguan. But I am pretty confident to tell you that Dongguan is much better and safer than Thailand. First of all, it is politically stable in China compared to Thailand. Secondly, it is a wealthy city, near Hongkong and Guangzhou.


----------



## taiyuan irish

The crime rate in China is very low. There are very strict gun laws, and crimes against foreigners are dealt with in very emphatic ways. There is petty crime in every country including China. But the streets are far safer than anywhere in Europe, America, Africa and some other Asian countries. Serious crime against foreigners is negligible. So don't worry.

Pollution levels vary from city to city. If you have any health problems before going, they will be exasperated in a polluted Chinese city. Do research on the internet on the levels in your chosen city and then make your mind up. Best of luck. It's a wonderful country if you give it your best shot. Cheers. - Taiyuan Irish


----------



## Attilio

I've been to Dongguan and i found it to be a very nice city, i've also had friends recommend it!


----------



## FLYINGA88

*Dongguan is the best place to live and work*

I have been in Dongguan for almost 13 years it the best place to live and work..
unfortunately,the company i used to work in an EMS ended its operation due to the effect of the global economic turn down,now i'm back in the phils and managing a small family business,but i am still eager to go back in the corporate world if there will be an opportunity..of course i will still prefer to work in Dongguan...


----------



## Dom and Claire West

Not sure where you are currently living but being an expat in China is very hard and a big culture shock, the country has a long way to go before it becomes easier for foreigners living outside the Big 3, Guangzhou, Beijing, Shanghai. If I had the opportunity I'd take the Thailand Job rather than China especially if it is your first Asia role, do Thailand and do Donguan in a couple of years when it is easier.

And I am currently living in here not in one of the big 3


----------



## Dom and Claire West

Just to add that I do enjoy living here but it has taken longer than expected to settle. Thailand has the advantage of English speakers and an understanding of Westerners so we don't get stared at or our children photographed just for being white.


----------



## dj_freace2002

I am more than 3 1/2 years now in Dongguan.
It depends where you will live, industry side or city center.
Actually here are only thief around, no brutal robberies or anything.
Sometimes bar fights, but where isn't it like that.
Here are awesome bars and restaurants, especially the foreign owned ones.
Its not so bad here compared to other cities, but its in the south of china.
Easy going to Hong Kong for a visit back to Civilization


----------



## visionsen

Feel free to come to China. l have worked for several years in China and the life is good.Crime rate is very low and for Dongguan it's safe.l worked in about three cities there namely Shillong that's the name of the the first train stop when coming from Guangzhou by train, Guagcheng, And Nanchang. It's fun living here but be ready for some language problems.


----------



## jeremy1021

I agree, China is a very comfortable place to teach English. And due to the low cost of living you can enjoy a relatively high standard compared to other places


----------

